# Finalizing a Regency Gas Insert Purchase



## JimR1998 (Dec 9, 2013)

Been reading a lot, first time posting.

After way too much looking and sticker shock on the prices of these things, we decided on a Regency L540EB-NG gas insert. This jewel is costing $3500 + installation, which includes the seasonal $250 discount. I called around and that seems to be the going rate.

A few questions:

1) Does Regency typically offer a better after holiday sale? We wanted it done by end of year but already missed that boat. We'll wait to place the order if they usually offer better discounts in early Jan.

2) Anything I should be looking for re: best practices on a professional installation?

 - I'm thinking they should use a fire rated insulation (i.e. roxul) at the top and bottom of my chimney. Won't it be too hot for fiberglass?

 - Should I request any particular type of stub out / valve in the firebox? There is already a ball valve at the start of the gas run, about 30ft away.

3) Unit includes a remote. I want to tie it into a standard heating/cooling thermostat in the future. Anything I should ask to be done at this point to assist with that?

All advice appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 12, 2013)

#1 regency offers sale specials around the start of fall season .It normally is stuff like free accessories and such but it may vary from different  dealers.The price you got seems to be right on the mark.
#2Installers that are wet or nfi certified would be a good start but some one with experience could give good results also.I always like to see how they show respect for my home.Did they come on time.Did they protect my home with drop clothes and runners to protect my carpet or hardwood.I can usually tell when someone CARES about what they do.
#3roxul can be used at either location it can be done with regular insulation also the temps of the liners will never affect regular bat insulation .sealing at the bottom is best but i have done it both ways.
There should be a valve installed at the unit in the bottom control panel area .Most units come with one to install in this location.
#4 I thought this unit came with a t-stat remote.


----------



## JimR1998 (Feb 12, 2014)

I ended up buying it for $3500 and will write a review once I run it through this cold snap.

Question: There is a flue restrictor plate (manual calls it a "heat exchanger return") that can be used for "extreme heating efficiency". The drawback is it needs to be used with a pilot rather than the electronic ignition. On one side the pilot wastes gas but letting more hot air go out the chimney is also wasteful. Will using the plate result in noticeably more heat? I hate to disassemble the logs just to find out that it doesn't.

Thanks.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 13, 2014)

I think I'd set it up for the standing pilot option anyway. You'll find that the entire insert is warmer with the pilot on. If you're worried about wasting fuel, turn the pilot OFF & relight it every time you wish to use it. FWIW, if your pilot burns 800 - 1K BTU/hr., it's gonna take about 4 - 5 DAYS to burn a Therm of NG.


----------



## ecm56 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Jim:
I am interested in that same unit.  Was the $3500 for the basic unit or did that include the faceplate, glass guard, the flex kits and the cap/flashing kit?  I've been quoted $3700 for the unit with those parts/options.  Trying to figure out if that is a good deal or a little steep.  Thanks.
Eric


----------



## JimR1998 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes, the $3500 included everything including 6% sales tax. I got the 3-sided low-profile faceplate, the the 30' flex kit, and the "free" brick panels which were part of the promotion. Depending on your particulars, price could vary a little.

Some dealers will not budge off the list price, others were a bit squirrley when I was trying to pin down prices on the options (faceplate types, flex, etc). One dealer said he would charge me $100+ shipping if they did not do the install, another dealer said I had to pay sales tax even if the unit is installed by them (which is incorrect in PA). Luckily I'm in an area where I could shop 8-10  dealers over a 50 mile drive.

Ultimately I found a dealer that had one in-stock (new, not a floor model) that was willing to price match the lowest quote I got. No regrets with the dealer or the fireplace.


----------



## ecm56 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jim:

Thank you very much - hopefully that will help me negotiate.

Eric



JimR1998 said:


> Yes, the $3500 included everything including 6% sales tax. I got the 3-sided low-profile faceplate, the the 30' flex kit, and the "free" brick panels which were part of the promotion. Depending on your particulars, price could vary a little.
> 
> Some dealers will not budge off the list price, others were a bit squirrley when I was trying to pin down prices on the options (faceplate types, flex, etc). One dealer said he would charge me $100+ shipping if they did not do the install, another dealer said I had to pay sales tax even if the unit is installed by them (which is incorrect in PA). Luckily I'm in an area where I could shop 8-10  dealers over a 50 mile drive.
> 
> Ultimately I found a dealer that had one in-stock (new, not a floor model) that was willing to price match the lowest quote I got. No regrets with the dealer or the fireplace.


----------



## JRS (Jul 13, 2014)

JimR1998 said:


> ....... another dealer said I had to pay sales tax even if the unit is installed by them (which is incorrect in PA). .



Hi, I'm new to this site and encountering the same question in PA - should dealers that install pellet stoves charge the customer sales tax? I've heard both yes and no from dealers.

If anyone could clear this up, or reference a source, that would be very helpful.

Thanks! Jim


----------



## SouthernMaineWayne (Sep 3, 2014)

Just to comment on item 3. If you want to use a standard thermostat you will have to get the standing pilot version. The SIT Proflame control system is not compatible with anything other than the Proflame remote. Run it in CPI mode during the heating season to maintain draft for easier starts.


----------



## hwdemers (Sep 3, 2014)

SouthernMaineWayne said:


> f you want to use a standard thermostat you will have to get the standing pilot version


thats not entirely true,  one install we did last season we "piggy backed" an existing t stat so the unit had two,the remote and the wall mount,  i do believe there are provisions for this in the manual as well(not 100% sure) 



JimR1998 said:


> - I'm thinking they should use a fire rated insulation (i.e. roxul) at the top and bottom of my chimney


we do both top and bottom and always use roxul, mostly because it is always on the truck for other wood related purposes, inspectors in our area will not allow the use of the pink stuff, i am sure it is the same in other areas as well 


also regency advises that the unit be run in cpi when out side temps are below 40, 



DAKSY said:


> pilot OFF & relight it every time you wish to use it


the "surefire switch" on the bottom left makes it easy to toggle back and forth no need to relight the pilot as thats the whole point the unit will light it self.


----------



## hwdemers (Sep 3, 2014)

Daksy, re read last post and i came out wrong, i was agreeing with you just clarifying what exactly "pilot OFF & relight it every time" Meant on that unit


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 3, 2014)

{we do both top and bottom and always use roxul, mostly because it is always on the truck for other wood related purposes, inspectors in our area will not allow the use of the pink stuff, i am sure it is the same in other areas as well}

No so here in NY's Capital District. We can use unfaced fiberglass for ALL installs, wood, pellet or gas.


----------

